# My thoughts maybe they will help you.



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Life is a journey. From birth to judgment day we all travel this journey. How we get there is different for all of us. There are so many roads in between and we take different routes. Sometimes we follow and other times we lead. The leading part is the hardest. Following is easy. When we follow we learn from the mistakes as well as the successes of others. When we lead we have to face the decisions we make. We make wrong decisions and we make the right ones, if we are lucky. When we fail it’s not fatal and when we succeed it’s not always final. It’s a journey in which we must keep going, whether we lead or follow. When we lead we make these decisions on what we have learned from others and from past experiences, trial and error. When we follow we lean on the knowledge from others that have been there done that and bought the t-shirts. They have paid the price for us to succeed. The smart thing to do is to listen to the experience of the ones that have been there. Their time and effort is priceless. When they are willing to show you the way it’s up to you to pull up your anchor and go with what they are showing you.
I have learned in training dogs that I don’t know everything so I have to rely on the experiences of the trainers that have been there and done that. I do not need to reinvent the wheel. It’s there and it works just fine. I just need to know how to make it spin and work for me. What works for one dog may not work for the next one. I need to be smart and use the intelligence that the others have worked so hard to get. 
Sorry for my rambling but some things have happened today that has inspired me to put my thoughts on paper. Now let’s go train and put what we have learned to good use.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Life is a journey. From birth to judgment day we all travel this journey. How we get there is different for all of us. There are so many roads in between and we take different routes. Sometimes we follow and other times we lead. The leading part is the hardest. Following is easy. When we follow we learn from the mistakes as well as the successes of others. When we lead we have to face the decisions we make. We make wrong decisions and we make the right ones, if we are lucky. When we fail it’s not fatal and when we succeed it’s not always final. It’s a journey in which we must keep going, whether we lead or follow. When we lead we make these decisions on what we have learned from others and from past experiences, trial and error. When we follow we lean on the knowledge from others that have been there done that and bought the t-shirts. They have paid the price for us to succeed. The smart thing to do is to listen to the experience of the ones that have been there. Their time and effort is priceless. When they are willing to show you the way it’s up to you to pull up your anchor and go with what they are showing you.
> I have learned in training dogs that I don’t know everything so I have to rely on the experiences of the trainers that have been there and done that. I do not need to reinvent the wheel. It’s there and it works just fine. I just need to know how to make it spin and work for me. What works for one dog may not work for the next one. I need to be smart and use the intelligence that the others have worked so hard to get.
> Sorry for my rambling but some things have happened today that has inspired me to put my thoughts on paper. Now let’s go train and put what we have learned to good use.


 
If more people not only thought that way, but lived that way......


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> If more people not only thought that way, but lived that way......


I know alot of people that claim that way on here:-\"


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

thats deep man


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I would suggest any member with a personal beef, take it to private message. That is what they are for. I deleted the phone numbers, I just felt private message was best for those as well. 

DFrost


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

awkward - changing the topic here - heard the coolest original (i think) working dog quote recently;

from a security guard: "my dog has only one purpose, to handle the sh!t i can't" 

thats some scary sh!t when you think about it - the guy that said it has never taught a carry the prey item, thinks its stupid. i like learning stuff.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> awkward - changing the topic here - heard the coolest original (i think) working dog quote recently;
> 
> from a security guard: "my dog has only one purpose, to handle the sh!t i can't"
> 
> thats some scary sh!t when you think about it - the guy that said it has never taught a carry the prey item, thinks its stupid. i like learning stuff.


Pretty cool hey


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Jerry those are wise words and very true. It's nice to see folks post up thoughtful things and words to learn and live by. Thanks


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> awkward - changing the topic here - heard the coolest original (i think) working dog quote recently;
> 
> from a security guard: "my dog has only one purpose, to handle the sh!t i can't"
> 
> thats some scary sh!t when you think about it - the guy that said it has never taught a carry the prey item, thinks its stupid. i like learning stuff.


if you think that is scary ... think about the street cops working high crime areas with a damn dog. Ponder that for a bit....


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

yeah point taken no doubt - only differnce i possibly see is that the police have a more structured and organised support mechanisms + plus know they are going into battle and are equiped/prepared for it at least mostly. 

a/this security guard is on his own without back up and has no idea when the sh!t is gonna hit the fan, its those dull moments before the sh!t hits is what war vets tell me is the worst.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Brian Anderson said:


> if you think that is scary ... think about the street cops working high crime areas with a damn dog. Ponder that for a bit....


 
Brian just to clarify, not sayin one is any more or less dangerous, my hats off to anyone who puts it on the line to protect the rest of us. i do belive there are some tactical differences IMHO (but i'm no LEO or SG). eg SG ends up the ground he stays there, LEO ends up on the ground the city will bring down all kinds of merry hell in minutes, just sayin.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks guys for the PM's And most of you are right.

Any way back on topic: I believe that if folks who think they know it all should sit back and take advise from people who have been there and done that. Learn from the mistakes that they made and don't make the same ones over and over. They get nowhere. take David , Charlie and others that have been around. They made their mistakes as we all have but it's up to us to learn from their experiences. We have two ears and one mouth, that means we should listen twice as much. We do learn more by listening than speaking.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Brian just to clarify, not sayin one is any more or less dangerous, my hats off to anyone who puts it on the line to protect the rest of us. i do belive there are some tactical differences IMHO (but i'm no LEO or SG). eg SG ends up the ground he stays there, LEO ends up on the ground the city will bring down all kinds of merry hell in minutes, just sayin.


I agree Peter... I was making the statement based on percentages of dangerous incidences. Im not a cop either and wouldn't have the job to be honest but Im thankful there are folks who do.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

What did I miss?


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

will fernandez said:


> What did I miss?


not much that I can see will lol


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Oh well...Thanks Connie and Brian


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> What did I miss?





Brian Anderson said:


> not much that I can see will lol


Aint that the truth Brian, sorry Will its so cut up and hacked up](*,), where to start and stop and begin would take light years to repair, wish the mods would of just left all of it alone:wink:, I'm sure somebody will PM you the goods but it wont be me because I am DONE with this SHITO. 

Go on theres a few of you on here that want to give your sides arent there
:lol::lol::lol:

Just make sure if you do get a PM you get both sides of the story, there was alot of pertinents removed by mods, so mostly will be hear say of what you get.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Harry Keely said:


> Aint that the truth Brian, sorry will its so cut up and hacked up](*,), where to start and stop and begin would take light years to repair, wish the mods would of just left all of it alone:wink:, I'm sure somebody will PM you the goods but it wont be me because I am DONE with this SHITO.
> 
> Go on theres a few of you on here that want to give your sides arent there
> :lol::lol::lol:


Harry your welcome to voice your opinion as far as I am concerned. Its no less valid than anyone else's. After you get over your mad spell come on back and lets talk some damn dogs.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Thanks guys for the PM's And most of you are right.
> 
> Any way back on topic: I believe that if folks who think they know it all should sit back and take advise from people who have been there and done that. Learn from the mistakes that they made and don't make the same ones over and over. They get nowhere. take David , Charlie and others that have been around. They made their mistakes as we all have but it's up to us to learn from their experiences. We have two ears and one mouth, that means we should listen twice as much. We do learn more by listening than speaking.


Sometimes you just gotta let people make their own mistakes - often a lesson in itself. The mistakes I have made have been part of my journey and boy did I learn. Sometimes by trial and error you can come up with a completely different perspective. 

I also think of the great breakthroughs that were born of people who had a passion to experiment and were not going to be put off by the well established way of thinkings. Many were ridiculed by the peers of their time.

I think the trick is to both to listen but never be afraid to question and try things your own way. Thats just me though, never one for toeing any line but I also know the people whos opinion and judgement I value.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Well said Sara, thanks


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice post Jerry. I just want to add one something. Sometimes you have to sit back during our journey and be careful of how and who we judge. We all make mistakes and if we listen we can learn not only from others but from ourselves. I've found in the dog world that many are so quick to jump to conclusions and talk negatively about others, their methods, their dogs and many time even in one's failure there is a lesson to learn... 

Judge Ye Not...For in the same way you judge others, you will be judged, and with the measure you use, it will be measured to you.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice Mike. Yes we don't want to judge for like I said what works for one dog may not work for another. We must keep what we learn and store it back into a place in our minds that we can bring it back if we need it. I don't like a heavy hand on a dog but there are times we have to do what we have to do to make it right. At the same time we must be fair to the dog, he will know. There is no one way to train. We need all the ammo we have and some from others that we can use. I know of only one person that did everything right.

Think about this, "To be in error is human, to forgive is K-9." I don't know who said this but I'm grateful that it's true.

I


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Nice Mike. Yes we don't want to judge for like I said what works for one dog may not work for another. We must keep what we learn and store it back into a place in our minds that we can bring it back if we need it. I don't like a heavy hand on a dog but there are times we have to do what we have to do to make it right. At the same time we must be fair to the dog, he will know. There is no one way to train. We need all the ammo we have and some from others that we can use. I know of only one person that did everything right.
> 
> Think about this, "To be in error is human, to forgive is K-9." I don't know who said this but I'm grateful that it's true.
> 
> I


Jerry I have found that the dogs can assess fairness very quickly. If I have learned nothing else that may be the most important component of working with them successfully.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

“Live as if you were to die tomorrow. Learn as if you were to live forever.”....Ghandi


I like to use the experiences of others as a guide to my destination but paving the way on my own is all the fun.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> “Live as if you were to die tomorrow. Learn as if you were to live forever.”....Ghandi
> 
> 
> I like to use the experiences of others as a guide to my destination but paving the way on my own is all the fun.


 
+1


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Learn as if you were to live forever. That's what I'm talking about Will. If we learn by their experiences we achieve even more. We don't have to make those same mistakes but when we do make those same mistakes they mean more to us. Catch 22. There is no perfect world. There are many roads to get us where we're going.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

absolutely


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

This is good too,"Learn from the mistakes of others, because you can't live long enough to make them all yourself."


----------



## Lindzey Wills (Apr 12, 2010)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Life is a journey. From birth to judgment day we all travel this journey. How we get there is different for all of us. There are so many roads in between and we take different routes. Sometimes we follow and other times we lead. The leading part is the hardest. Following is easy. When we follow we learn from the mistakes as well as the successes of others. When we lead we have to face the decisions we make. We make wrong decisions and we make the right ones, if we are lucky. When we fail it’s not fatal and when we succeed it’s not always final. It’s a journey in which we must keep going, whether we lead or follow. When we lead we make these decisions on what we have learned from others and from past experiences, trial and error. When we follow we lean on the knowledge from others that have been there done that and bought the t-shirts. They have paid the price for us to succeed. The smart thing to do is to listen to the experience of the ones that have been there. Their time and effort is priceless. When they are willing to show you the way it’s up to you to pull up your anchor and go with what they are showing you.
> I have learned in training dogs that I don’t know everything so I have to rely on the experiences of the trainers that have been there and done that. I do not need to reinvent the wheel. It’s there and it works just fine. I just need to know how to make it spin and work for me. What works for one dog may not work for the next one. I need to be smart and use the intelligence that the others have worked so hard to get.
> Sorry for my rambling but some things have happened today that has inspired me to put my thoughts on paper. Now let’s go train and put what we have learned to good use.


Touche, well said!
Bravo~


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

I think I missed something too. What did I miss??


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

We don't need to reopen anything even obliquely. Deleted and taken to PMs means "deleted and taken to PMs." 


Thanks!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> This is good too,"Learn from the mistakes of others, because you can't live long enough to make them all yourself."



I don't know ... I seem to do pretty well with making them all myself. :lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I don't know ... I seem to do pretty well with making them all myself. :lol:


me too! kind scary how many more i have to get through though....


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Me too and I am a slow learner to boot. Was married to 3 of my biggest ones.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Now that's funny Don. 

Connie I'll have a talk with Jay, thanks. I'll reel him in. Protective, you think. Youg'uns what we going to do with them?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I don't know ... I seem to do pretty well with making them all myself. :lol:


We have a show on talk radio about finances. He's a local guy, but has become quite the syndicated talker. At any rate, he has a saying about making mistakes, he calls it; "stupid tax". I thought the IRS has done a number on me, ha ha. I don't know who collects the stupid tax but I know I've sure paid my share.

DFrost


----------

